

Why is Balanced not being recognized as (YC W11)? - jmduke

Past few submissions haven&#x27;t had the YC designation added to the company:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7118142
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7111087
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7105416
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7097460<p>Is this intentional or somehow significant, either on the part of HN or Balanced?  Just curious.
======
shawnk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118142)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111087)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7105416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7105416)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7097460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7097460)

------
pg
It's random. We rarely add that for companies more than a year or so old.

------
robmate
On
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118142)
they've changed the title and added YC W11. Maybe it's just a mistake.

